# Skipper Tim Bond The Englishman



## timoglock1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi
I'm trying to find out information on 'Tim' Bond around World War 2?
If anyone can signpost me I would be grateful

Thanks


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Suggest you give more info about the subject and about yourself. You may then get a response.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

I have sent you a reply sam2182sw if you type in goole tim bond it will come up with him sam


----------



## timoglock1 (Dec 8, 2016)

*(Ernest) Tim Bond*



sam2182sw said:


> I have sent you a reply sam2182sw if you type in goole tim bond it will come up with him sam


Just wanted to thank you so much for all your help with our Grandfather. Very much appreciated,


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Just typed it in and nothing came up sam2182sw


----------

